# Joey the blind golden - update & pics!



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

I finally have some updated pics of Joey, the dog from Mahoning! Just got my new camera today, yay! 

We went to the park today, where he got to wander around a bit and take a dip in the creek. He's doing well at home - he will go up but not down stairs (goes to the top, then cries to be carried down). He is getting better - if I hold his collar he will go down one step at a time, but he is upset the whole time. As you can see below, he is good with kids.

He has a really bad cough, which I'm hoping is not a sign of heartworm - we're going to the vet on Saturday to see for sure. He's not had one accident in the house since the first day, I've left him loose while I'm at work and there is no destruction or accidents. Only problem is he will go upstairs and lock himself in the bathroom, the goof!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

He is just adorable!! What a sweet face he has. Coughing could also be a sign of kennel cough which unfortunately is pretty wide spread in kennel/ shelter situations. Hope it's nothing major!!

Nicole


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the update. So glad to hear that Joey is doing so well, and hope his cough is nothing serious.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He looks like he is doing well in you're care. Great Job!
I agree a cough could be Kennel Cough, hope that's all it is.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is a very handsome boy. He sure seems very happy despite his handicap. Sounds like he is learning the ropes at his new home. Keep up the great work.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sound like he is doing great with his new home. Great picture of him and the little girl. Joey looks like a real sweetie.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

thank you so very much for saving this sweet guy, he sure looks better than in the shelter pictures. you are working wonders. may god bless you and take care of you and joey.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Bless his heart, he does truly look happy. You put new life into him, thanks so juch.

As for the steairs, I never had trouble going u things, but cvomng down always scares me. I think he knows he can go up safely, but coming down is a bit more tricky and he could fall. It is clear he trusts you to go down with you holdinghis collar.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

What a sweet little face. He has that I am happy and loved look. Hope is cough is nothing serious. Thanks for loving him.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

he looks so happy. I love the pics


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

He looks so happy, hope he brings you a lot of joys, it is wonderful that he is in your home.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Glad to hear Joey is doing well. Bless you for being there for him!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

looks like he's adjusting very well and having some fun. you may wish for him to be cautious of the stairs again soon once he figures them out. he'll probably give you a hearattack flying down them any day now.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Have you tried the stairs with him wearing a harness (versus a collar only)?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He's beautiful! He must have an amazing personality to be blind and so good with children. Children have a tendancy to be quick with movement and that can scare a dog without good eyesight. I'm so glad you saved him. Thank you!

I remember when my Cocker lost her sight she too would only go up the stairs. She used to make her way to the bathroom because she was always looking for water. This is gross, but she loved drinking from you know where...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

When my blind golden needed to go down stairs, I would initially hold her collar and say "step" for every step as she came down. Within a month or so I didn't have to hold her collar, I could just say "step" for each step. She knew she was at the bottom when I didn't say "step" again.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

He is just so lovely and he looks so happy.

Maggie


----------



## barrett (Feb 1, 2008)

you are wonderful for taking him in  
i was going to suggest the harness too..it would probably add extra comfort & support for him
or another thought..if there is a full handrail that he can glide along beside as he travels up & down...is put a bell at the last & first steps to help indicate the start & finish?? did i explain that right? lol 
nicole


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I got this harness for Cody ... he has been having shoulder issues and, boy, is it a godsend. It was originally designed for SAR dogs to be lifted into and out of helicopters, but for any dog that needs a little help or guidance, I would say it's the best I've seen. http://www.ruffwear.com/Web-Master-trade-Harness?category=16 BTW, I learned about from Jeanne.... who is on here with Archie and Angelo.


----------



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

I'll have to try the harness trick! I've put small rugs at the top and the bottom of the staircase and on the landing, so he knows where they are. He is slowly getting better. I think the first one or two times he stepped onto the stairs, panicked, and collapsed, which made him slide all the way down on his belly, poor guy.

Last night, he went all the way down the stairs by himself, good boy! It was about 2am, I heard him skitter a little bit at the top but he didn't panic - argh the nails on the wood floors but they need to be refinished anyway, lol. 

Oh, and I didn't want to give the wrong impression with the first post, but I'm not planning on keeping him - I'm either going to get him vetted and find him a home, or get him into a Golden rescue. He's going to make someone a very special pet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jana*

Jana:

Joey just melts my heart. He is SO BEAUTIFUL!!

I'm hoping it's kennel cough, too and I hope your other animals don't get it. 
Let us know!!


----------



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

Some bad Joey news - he is now vestibular!
Yesterday afternoon, he was sleeping in my Hostas. It had started to rain, so I called him to come inside. He seemed confused and had a very obvious tilt - not like the normal cocking the head that a lot of blind dogs do. He also has nystagmus - pupils were "ticking" back and forth rapidly.
He is doing ok at the moment - still a happy guy, eating fine and he doesn't seem to be in distress or nauseous, just a little disoriented.
There is nothing the vet can do now, really - if it gets worse he might have to be hospitalized. All they would do is supportive care, though - fluids, etc. The vet said Joey can have human dramamine if he seems nauseous.
This guy just can't catch a break! 

Yesterday:









Monday:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor sweet Joey. Our Apache had this as an old gal. If I remember, they gave her pretty good doses of prednisone, which were then tapered off and really seemed to help. Over a period of a few weeks, she vastly improved and lived several more quality years..... had to have her put down when she was just shy of her 15th birthday. Give Joey a sweet, tender hug from us... he is so precious.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Poor Joey. He is such a special boy, and it seems he just can't get a break. I hope this latest problem resolves soon. He deserves a good life.


----------



## Team Alfie (Jun 4, 2008)

Best wishes to Joey, he looks like a great fella who deserves some good luck.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You are so wonderful for saving him. He is so sweet faced and beautiful. Bless you!


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

This made my day! thank you for taking care of Joey.........


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He has such a sweet face. I hope his cough is nothing serious and his disorientation passes quickly.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

_







_


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey*

Jana:

Now more than ever I am so glad that Joey is with you!

Do you mean by vestibular that he is losing his hearing, too?

Maybe the prednisone would help him.

I am sure he is happy just being with you and your family!

Please keep us posted on this sweet guy!!


----------



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

Karen (and everyone!),
Jan Boerst from GRRR said that they will be able to take Joey! 
Vestibular disease is some sort of malfunction in the inner ear - it makes the dog dizzy, disoriented, and sometimes nauseous. Joey isn't nauseous, but he is definately disoriented. I can't carry him up the stairs now, he sort of spins in my arms and I don't want to drop him by accident. So I've been sleeping on the couch with him in the living room 
This pic is from yesterday - you can see he's tilty but still has a goofy grin.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh poor baby. I thought he was just blind (as if that's not bad enough) I've had a virus that was similar to that in the inner ear and it is horrible. And he can't get better?
There is no treatment?
To feel so dizzy and off klter like that is miserable. At least he's not nauseous. Poor baby.
Glad the rescue is taking him. Hopefully some sweet soul will adopt him. I feel so bad for him.


----------



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

Oh no! He can get better, but all that can be done medically is supportive care - like hospitalization and fluids if he was vomiting or having trouble eating. He still likes to eat, and has even taught himself to rummage through the trash cans. Don't you love it when they learn new tricks?

I worked as a vet tech for many years, and have seen plenty of dogs much worse than him that make a full recovery. Sometimes it takes about a week.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, that's a relief! 
I know how he feels. But it made me super nauseous. I had to lay still or be sick.
Glad he'll get better. WHEW!


----------



## Team Alfie (Jun 4, 2008)

Bonniethecollie said:


> This pic is from yesterday - you can see he's tilty but still has a goofy grin.


 
Even though all the information that goes with pictures of Joey is sad, it's difficult not to look at him and smile. He always somehow manages to look like the happiest dog in the world.


----------



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

Joey is, in fact, heartworm positive. The vet couldn't tell if he had a heart murmur - he was panting pretty heavily - but it's a fairly strong positive. Due to this and his vestibular problem, she said she'd rather wait until he's a little more stable to do his vaccines.
Poor boy - he's such a sweet heart! A real fixer-upper, but hey - that's what rescue is all about.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He sure looks like the happiest boy! It's the golden in him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jana*

Jana:

Joey just grabs at my heart.

Thank God there are loving people in the world like you.

Are you saying in a week or so he can be completely over this vestibular, tiltly, problem, or it will just be in remission?

When can GRRR take him?

Let me know if you need donations for his HW Treatment. Please-
you know my email.

Please give him the biggest hug and kiss for me!!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I just love him he does grab at your heart


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Joey is adorable! Bless you for rescuing him! And GRRR for accepting him. 

I've had two GRs with idiopathic vestibular d/o. My Katie went down suddenly and hard with it, terrible nausea and vomiting, it looked like a seizure or a stroke in process. It took her about 4 weeks to improve. Nursing care is key in the beginning. Just focused on keeping her hydrated and fed, and voiding. As time went by she went from unable to move around to abulatory with a sling to fully independent. She had a slight head tilt but it lessened over time. It's them trying to compensate for the input they get and adjust their balance. Nursing care is key in the beginning. 
Lifting a dog w/ IVD or driving in the car with one makes the dog feel worse, kinda sets em back a tad, so don't be alarmed if you see that happen. they lose their center of gravity if you will and go back to unbalanced and disoriented. It passes and it lessons over time. 
Custard had an acute IVD episode and fully recovered with no residual effects whatsoever. you'd never know he went through it.

Here are a couple links for anyone interested in learning a bit more about it:

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_vestibular_disease.html

http://www.vetinfo.com/dencyclopedia/devestib.html

Keeping Joey in my prayers for a full and speedy return to baseline.
Love
Sarah


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jana is not only trying to help Joey*

Jana is not only trying to help Joey and get him HW Treatment, but she also just saved an adorable Chow Mix Girl that needs her leg amputated.

I am trying to raise funds to have two dogs vetted. 
Is it ok to post information on the fundraising project here? Or can anyone else point me to a good place to advertise? 

These are the pups: Joey is a blind, hw+ Golden from OH, Betsy is a chow mix who needs her leg amputated:

Here is the link to see them both on the Petfinder Msg. Forum:
http://forums.petfinder.com/viewtopic.php?t=155574


----------

